# Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty - Unterschiede



## Perramas (3. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich will mir die oben genannte Soundkarte kaufen. Alerdings habe ich jetzt 2 Varianten gesehen, die sich optisch nur durch die PCIe-Blende unterscheiden und von PCGH anscheinend auch unterschiedlich bewertet wurden (Links unten). 

Nur Karte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
vs. Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mit Modul: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
vs. Soundkarte 7.1 PCI Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Test: Creative Labs X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Test Soundkarte
Creative Labs X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Professional Test Soundkarte

Wisst Ihr welche Unterschiede da vorhanden sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

Das Modul bräuchte man eigendlich nicht, was willst du überhaupt alles anklemmen? Selbst diese Asus Xonar DX bietet alle Funktionen. Ich finde die deutlich unproblematischer von den Treibern und diese sind auch deutlich schlanker. Die Creative ist technsich völlig veraltet, und EAX wird kaum noch in Games angeboten.


----------



## Perramas (3. September 2011)

Das Modul gefällt mir halt, ist für mich eine ganz nette Spielerei, und an der Soundkarte will ich einen optischen Anschluss. Ist halt einfach so.
Wenn du mir nicht weiterhelfen kannst/willst und mir davon abraten willst, dann biete mir doch gleichwertige oder bessere Alternativen, falls du unbedingt was dazu sagen willst. Ich wäre auch offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

Die Asus Xonar DX bietet ja den opt. Anschluß, ist ja nur ein Kombistecker was per einem Klinkenstecker realisiert wurde. Ich selber hatte lange Zeit die X-Fi Platinum, nur der ewige Stress mit den Treibern hat mich von denen weg gebracht. Ich hatte doch die Xonar DX erwähnt


----------



## Perramas (3. September 2011)

Achso, hab nur gesehen, dass die keinen optischen direkt dran hat. Und das hört sich jetzt grad so an als ob die Creative doch nicht so schlecht sind, sondern hauptsächlich mit den Treibern nerven??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

Die Karte ist auch klangtechnisch veraltet, wenn es unbedingt was auf Creative sein muss schaue mal in Richtung Auzentech. Du könntest ja mal nach Tests googeln, von der PCGH gab es auch schon mehrfach welche. Ich hatte gerade unter Win 7 die meisten Probleme, 5 mal installiert und danach war noch immer keine Karte vorhanden, angebliche neue Treiber die unauffindbar waren usw.


----------



## Madz (3. September 2011)

Was willst du an die Soundkarte anschliessen? Also welches Headset/welche Lautsprecher?


----------



## Perramas (3. September 2011)

Eigentlich nur mein Logitech Z-5500 und irgendwann auch mal ein Sennheiser PC360 oder sowas in die Richtung.


----------



## Madz (3. September 2011)

Für das Logitüt brauchst du keine Soundkarte, da du es digital anschliessen kannst. 


Zum PC 360 bitte ich dich mal diese Thread zu lesen:

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ratung-soundkarte-zu-sennheiser-pc-360-a.html*


----------



## PEG96 (3. September 2011)

Wenn dein Onboardsound keinen Digitalausgang hat, kannst du dir auch eine Xonar Ds kaufen, bei Digital nimmt die Soka keinen Einfluss auf den Klang. 

MfG PEG


----------



## Perramas (4. September 2011)

Ich weiß dass ich keine Soundkarte brauche, aber ich will halt trotzdem eine.  
Momentan läuft die Anlage über optischen onboard, aber onboard passt einfach nicht zum restlichen PC.


----------



## PEG96 (4. September 2011)

Es soll also exklusiv sein?


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

> aber ich will halt trotzdem eine.


Wozu?


----------



## Perramas (4. September 2011)

Exklusiv? Klar. 
Wozu? Das habe ich mich auch bei meiner Netzwerkkarte (Bigfoot Killer 2100) gefragt, aber mir gefällts wenn was im PC drin ist, was die meisten Leute onboard haben. Deshalb auch die Soundkarte.


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Ähm ja, daß muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen. Naja, es ist ja nicht mein Geld, welches aus dem Fenster geschmissen wird.


----------



## HAWX (4. September 2011)

Perramas schrieb:
			
		

> Exklusiv? Klar.
> Wozu? Das habe ich mich auch bei meiner Netzwerkkarte (Bigfoot Killer 2100) gefragt, aber mir gefällts wenn was im PC drin ist, was die meisten Leute onboard haben. Deshalb auch die Soundkarte.



Dann kauf dir doch eine Asus Xonar Essence STX sieht edel aus


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch eine Asus Xonar Essence STX sieht edel aus


 Lol, genau.


----------



## Perramas (4. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Ähm ja, daß muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen. Naja, es ist ja nicht mein Geld, welches aus dem Fenster geschmissen wird.


Ich denk mir halt, dass das eine fast einmalige Investition ist und wenn man den Preis über die Jahre verteilt bis man eine neue kauft ist das so gesehen eine geringe Investition.

Die STX hört sich auch gut an, aber im PCGH Test heißt es, dass es eine reine Stereo-Karte ist. Hab ich dann an meiner Anlage kein 5.1 oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Die Anlage kannst du auch dort per digitalem Anschluss verbinden und hast dann 5.1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

Dann kaufe in Gottes Namen die Xonar DX wenn es unbedingt sein muß. Hatte die Kombi auch kurze Zeit, aber eine Soundverbesserung gab es quasi nicht und per opt. Out übernimmt der Decoder des Z 5500 die Arbeit


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Das Geld wäre ingesamt viel besser als Grundstock zum Kauf eines ordentlichen Soundsystems und Verbannung der Logitröten angelegt.


----------



## Perramas (4. September 2011)

Naja, ich denke ich werd mir mit der Entscheidung noch etwas mehr Zeit lassen und erstmal ohne Soundkarte leben. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Madz (4. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, kauf dir lieber bessere Lautsprecher! Davon hast du mehr.


----------



## Lee (4. September 2011)

Wenns ums optische geht ist die Xonar D2 bzw D2X meiner Meinung nach sehr schön. Komplett in Alu Ummantelung mit beleuchtetem EMI Shield und beleuchteten Anschlüssen hinten. Eine Essence sieht zwar auch nett aus, kommt aber nicht an eine D2 ran. Zudem hast du bei der D2 auch noch analogen 5.1 Sound, der dir allerdings nichts nützt, da du ohnehin das System digital anschließt.


----------



## Perramas (4. September 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir deine Vorschläge gefallen. Optisch haben mich die beiden Karten überzeugt. Aber wie siehts da von Sound-Qualität aus?


----------

